# DCC/Airwire and Quasinami



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello DCCer's,
I own a 55ton 3-Truck Shay with sound and DCC. I searched the DCC forum but was unable to find out any information. I would like to use an Airwire receiver to operate the sounds in the Shay. Is there a wiring diagram available for this? If not, I am new to DCC and only plan on owning this locomotive with DCC/Sound at this point, what DCC system is recommended to operate this thing? I have researched Digitrax, Atlas, MRC, Bachmann and a host of others without actually knowing what I was looking for other than amperage. Any suggestions for either of these problems?
Don


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you have a "stock" unit with the Quasinami, you will have to add something that can receive 900 MHz Airwire commands. The least expensive way is to get an AirWire receiver, and then connect the dcc outputs to the quasinami, BUT, the motor needs to be connected to the Airwire, not the Quasinami, so you need to do some rewiring. I would contact Airwire about wiring. Bachmann knows nothing about the Quasinami, and SoundTraxx will not talk to you because they sold it to Bachmann with the understanding that Bachmann does all the support. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

The 3 truck Shay comes with a diagram. I find the Bachmann board to be very frustrating. I just remove the board and replace it with an AirWire receiver and a P-5. The batteries go in the water tank.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

But Bill, don't wet batteries cause problems?









It all depends on the amount of work and $$ you want to invest. You could buy the AirWire receiver first, see if you can hook it up and get what you want from the Quasinami (which has nice sound), and if that does not fit the bill, then change to another sound card like the P5.

It's the same setup either way, you connect your DCC sound board to the DCC outputs on the AirWire receiver, no matter if you use the Quasinami or the P5.


Regards, Greg


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, Have you done this? If not, please don't suggest it. My experience with the Bachmann boards is that almost nothing works when you try to connect something other than the quisinami board.


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

What Greg suggests is a very easy conversion but space is at a premium in the coal bunker and I am nut sure there is sufficient space for the addition or the Airwire receiver in the coal bunker.


Instead place the Airwire receiver along withthe batteries in the water tank. I am duing a similar thing to add Hybrid drive to the locomotive.

1) Use the track wires between the water tank and the fuel bunker as a battery feed to provide power for the Bachmann board. (disconnect these wires to the track)

2) Disconnect the motor output from the Soundtraxx sound board in the coal bunker

3) connect the motor outputs for the Airwire board to the motor leads in the water tank

4) connect the backup light in the tender to the Airwire board

5) use the backup light wires from the coal bunker to the water dank to place the DCC signal on.

6) In the water tank connect these wires to the Airwire Receiver's DCC output

7) In the coal bunker connect these wires to the Soundtraxx DCC input (removing the wires that were there)

8) connect the rear light to the Airwire receivers' rear light output.

Stan


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Bill, the reason it is feasable is that the AirWire receiver provides a DCC output capable of one amp for this exact type of application. 

Since I specified removing the motors from the Quasinami, it then becomes a DCC sound board, precisely the intent for the use of the AirWire DCC outputs. 

But, like I said, EITHER method suggested requires the SAME rewiring. 

Maybe you are seeing something I did not? 

Stan, thanks for your detailed input. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Everybody, 
I have a spare Airwire receiver and see what I can figure out. I may be back to bug all of you later. Another project added to the list. 
Thanks! 
Don


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Good luck Don, give it a shot is my opinion... by the way, only hook the DCC leads to the Quasinami... some of the AirWire docs show two power connections to a DCC sound board, not just the one DCC connection. Don't do it.. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## wslogger15 (Jul 14, 2008)

I also have a Bachmann 3 truck shay equipped with Tsunami sound. I want to add battery power and airwire control. Don, were you successful in getting this to work? 

Regards, 
Chuck


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Chuck, 
So far I am in the testing phase. I managed to operate the Quasinami from the Ariwire and have full control of the sound. I have begun pulling out the DCC board and will convert it to a traditional wired unit with a selector switch to run on track or battery radio power. I plan on mounting the batteries. sound board and Airwire in a trailing fire fighting tender to make a more flexible unit (able to operate more than the three truck with full sound and R/C). I know this is not ideal to some, but I like the ability to use less and get more. 
More to follow, 
Don


----------



## wslogger15 (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks Don. Did you try the method that Stan Ames suggested? I am not sure how to identify the motor output and DCC input wires on the Soundtraxx board. It does sound like you can deactivate the Soundtraxx throttle and still use the sound. Can you provide any help in identifying the connection points that Stan mentions? 

Thanks, 
Chuck


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You are not disabling a throttle, you are letting the AirWire decoder control the motor, and then passing through the DCC commands to the Tsunami to let it continue to do the sound. 

Don, a tip for you, the Tsunami is sensitive to voltage, it may shut down at 21 volts. I do not know the voltage that the AirWire puts on the DCC outputs, but if you get the situation where the lights blink on and off, then you could put a set of diode drops (full wave bridges) between the AirWire and the Tsunami to avoid this. 

Let us know on your progress. Also some pictures would be great. 

Best of luck, 

Greg


----------

